# Umlaute zu Fragezeichen



## blue_devil86 (16. Aug 2007)

Hallo ich hab ein kleines Problem ich habe einen Socket wenn der einen Umlaut erhält wird daraus ein ?

Ich hatte das schon mal da hab ich einfach Linux auf Deutsch gestellt und es ging nun funktioniert mein geheimtip
aber nicht mehr.

Linux hat den Zeichensatz: de_DE.ISO-8859-1
bei den Java Programm habe ich bis jetzt keine veränderungen vorgenommen.


Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Gast (16. Aug 2007)

hi,

das ist meist ein zeichensatzproblem, utf-8 z.B. codiert deutsche umlaute anders als latin1 (iso-8859-1) und echtes 7-bit ascii codiert sie garnicht.

du solltest also entweder das encoding mitschiucken und dann in java z.B. deinen inputstreamreader richtig konfigurieren oder du benutzt auf beiden seiten das gleiche encoding.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2007)

Im Zweifelsfall immer UTF-8 nehmen.


----------



## blue_devil86 (16. Aug 2007)

ja ich hatte auch utf-8 ging nicht in der konsole haben die umlaute gefunzt aber sonst nicht 
ich habe die umlaute ausprogrammiert zwar doof wegen resourcen aber es geht anscheinend nicht anderes bei suse10.0 ging es noch nja


----------



## Gast (16. Aug 2007)

ja, die konsole ist meist nich unicode-fähig, is für das programm doch aber eigentlich wurst, oder?


----------

